# Spanish or Mexican rice



## marygio (Apr 28, 2006)

I am looking for a recipe for either a good Spanish rice or Mexican rice to serve with Enchiladas.  If you have one would you please share with me!

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 28, 2006)

I really really really really want a good spanish or mexican rice recipe also, One that has good veggies in it BUT NO CORN I DONT EAT CORN.

also the kind that has slow cooked simmered chicken breast on the bone and then that is shredded off the bone and served with the rice...... like an "all day simmer" type thing, but i know you cannot simmer rice all day... what gives? please educate us. i remember growing up in the valley these huge pots of delicious rice with veggies wonderful flavoring and shredded chicken breast in it

no neccessarily shredded but big chunks of white meat right off the bone


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll be perfectly honest here & say that when I've went to all the trouble of making homemade enchiladas, chilis rellenos, tamales, yadayadayada; I take the path of least resistance & serve a commercial Spanish/Mexican/Yellow rice mix.  Zatarains is by far my favorite, but any variety works well with a little spice tweaking.


----------



## vyapti (Apr 28, 2006)

I go with fast and easy too.

Easy Spanish Rice

2 tbs    vegetable oil   
2 tbs    chopped onions   
1 ½ cups    uncooked white rice   
2 cups    chicken broth   
1 cup    chunky salsa   

Saute the onions in oil.  Stir in the rice and fry a bit.  Stir in chicken broth and salsa. Reduce heat, cover and simmer 20 minutes, until liquid has been absorbed.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 28, 2006)

Mahatma makes a good spanish/mexican rice.Quick and easy and good.I also like their saffron rice and brocolli cheddar rice.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 28, 2006)

im more talking about rice served in a big *** pot with chunks of like carrot and cilantro or something other green in it, served with big chunks of chicken on the bone...like the rice is the main dish, not a side dish to enchiladas


----------



## TexasTamale (Apr 28, 2006)

Arroz Central Cafe
(Central Cafe Rice)
Serves 4 to 6

1 cup long grain rice
1/2 onion chopped (yellow or white)
1 4oz can green chile (drained)
1/2 can of 14.5 oz can chopped tomatos (drained)
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tablespoon vegtable oil
2 cups chicken stock
1/2 teaspoon salt

One of the secrets to good Spanish Rice is to "brown" the rice first.(IMHO)...
Add the oil to the Sauce Pot (med heat)...pour in Rice and stir...rice will start to get chalk white....keep stiring occasionally until Rice becomes "toasted" (light brown)...add the onion....stir until onions are soft... add garlic,tomatos, green chiles, salt, and chicken stock, stir.....cover and simmer for about 20 minutes (like you would regular rice)

Still My Fav ~Jalapenos and cilantro added.
__________________


----------



## Quizzie (Apr 28, 2006)

SPANISH RICE... 

 I've got a much faster one. So simple and tasty. You will be surprised.

2 cups water
1 cup rice
1 bouillion cube Tomato
1 /3 cup tomato sauce
1 sm onion diced
cilantro (to taste)
some  green onions chopped
1 tsp Ground cumin
1 dash chili powder

 Get all your ingrediants and put them in a sauce pan as you would reg. rice.
 stir a couple of times and bring it to a boil. After it starts to boil. Cover rice with lid and turn flame down to low. Simmer rice 13-15 minutes.  Rice will be fluffy and remind you of O'l Mexico....  Best part (no frying the rice)


----------



## Quizzie (Apr 28, 2006)

mylegsbig... I believe you are talking about "Arroz con pollo." The real hispanics cook this meal with the whole chicken (cut up). This allows the rice and herbs to absorb into the chicken and the juices from the bones to absorb into the rice and herbs... One of my favorites.. just made it last week.


----------



## vyapti (Apr 28, 2006)

I've been playing with Arroz Con Pollo for some time.  I've made it in a pot similar to paella and I've made it with onions, chicken, mushrooms and a saffron sauce poured over spanish rice.  I'm always on the prowl for another recipe.

Growing up, I had a coworker from Jalisco (province containing puerto vallarta) who's mom made the best Arroz Con Pollo I've ever had.  Some day, I hope I'll get there.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 29, 2006)

Here's a few recipes:

Allen’s Mexican Rice
Yields:  about 3 c

2 T vegetable oil
½ c chopped onions
½ c chopped green bell peppers
2 T frozen peas, optional
2 T frozen corn, optional
1 t minced garlic
1 T Mexican Seasoning Mix
1 t cumin
½ t chili powder
½ t oregano
One 8 oz can tomato sauce
1 ½ c rice
2 c chicken stock
2 t salt, or to taste

	In a saucepan, heat the oil.  Add the onions, bell peppers, garlic, and if you desire, the peas and corn.  Season with the Mexican Seasoning Mix, cumin, chili powder, and oregano.  Sauté over medium heat until the onions are soft and beginning to become translucent.  Add the rice and sauté until the rice is toasty.  Add the tomato sauce and stir until it’s fairly well blended.  Increase the heat to medium-high and cook this mixture until the tomato sauce mixture begins to caramelize a bit.  Add the chicken stock and bring to a boil.  Stir to make sure everything is mixed well.  Check the seasoning and add more salt if needed.  Bring to a boil, cover, reduce heat to a simmer, and cook for 18 minutes.  When done, fluff with a fork and serve.

Mexican Seasoning Mix

¼ c chili powder
¼ c cumin
¼ c ground coriander
¼ c granulated garlic
1/8 c ground black pepper
1/8 c red pepper flakes
1 T salt

	Blend together and store in an airtight container.

Big, try searching for some "Arroz con Pollo" recipes.  I know I've posted mine before on the Chicken board.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 29, 2006)

Can you show me how to make it?


----------



## Quizzie (Apr 29, 2006)

Marygio, did you find a Spanish rice recipe? Everyone has given some good recipes. I feel like any vegetable such as:  Jalepeno peppers, onions, tomato's, peas, Bell peppers or carrots can be put in it as long as it seasoned right and is cooked for the right amount of time. These items will add to your rice dishes each one absorbs the cilantro and the cumin... But I am an old simple girl when it comes to this rice my recipe foretells that..


----------



## LEFSElover (May 6, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Can you show me how to make it?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
good because that picture "and" that screen name scare me


----------



## Dina (May 6, 2006)

The secret to Spanish and Mexican rice is to fry it before adding any other ingredients or water.  Then you can call it "authentic" Spanish or Mexican rice.


----------



## Horab (May 6, 2006)

An excellent tip^, thanks!

I've always wondered what was the difference between Mexican and Spanish rice, other than where they originated. Is it thatThe Mexican rice has the  tomatoes and chilies, since it always has the red-orange color and a smoky, garlic and onion laden flavor?

In Spanish, isn't it common to toast the rice, then cook it in chicken broth?

Those recipies you all posted all sound delicious, btw.


----------



## AllenOK (May 8, 2006)

Sauteing or toasting the rice in the fat before the addition of liquid/stock is a classic technique.  It's used for Pilaf, Mexican, and Spanish rice.  There are two things that happen:  1)  The rice gets toasted (or caramelized) to produce a nutty flavor, and 2)  The rice grains also get covered with fat/oil, which keeps them separate during cooking.  This yields fluffy rice, not a sticky gelatinous mass.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 8, 2006)

LEFSElover said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> good because that picture "and" that screen name scare me




If either one of those scare you i suggest you getting out of the house more.


----------



## Claire (May 17, 2006)

I think most Americans mix up and use "Mexican", "Spanish" and "Hispanic".  A lot of what we like is actually a combination of all the Spanish-influenced cultures.  So I recommend you go to a Spanish cookbook and find paella if you want "Authentic Spanish".  Otherwise, do like me and wing it, then call it something totally different so no one gets their shorts in the twister (I've served Spanish-influenced dishes to Mexicans, Puerto Ricans, Guamanians, Filipinos.  Ironically, no Spaniards (that I can remember).  I make sure NOT to call it by whatever their national version is called!  Trust me, a Puerto Rican adobo is nothing like a Filipino version as prepared in Hawaii!).


----------

